# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  libro monedas in cescendo de manuel cuesta

## andrescp

Muy buenas, por lo que he leído es muy difícil encontrar ya este libro en tiendas, por lo que alguien por privado podría mandarme donde poder conseguirlo?
 un saludo

----------


## MagNity

Andrescp esta prohibido nombrar otras tiendas, así pues también lo es pedirlo por privado. Por otro lado, pedirlo si alguien lo tiene y lo quiera vender de segunda mano o lo que sea no está prohibido con lo que no hace falta pedirlo en privado y se puede hacer perfectamente por aquí.
Por favor, no intentemos jugar con las normas del foro.

----------


## andrescp

Perdón mi intención no ha sido jugar con las normas del foro, entendido

----------

